# SWOAPE Calendar (Google Calendar)



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

I took the liberty of creating a calendar for the club. Idea is to include meetings dates, times, topics as well as meetings/swap meets/auctions/etc of other clubs, other events, etc. I added Matt as an admin. So Matt, you can give admin rights to whoever you want (to just modify events or to administer rights as well) and create/edit events. Not sure whose responsibility this would be ultimately. The secretary's? Thought to add Chris, but not sure I've got his correct email.

Keep in mind that this is a public calendar, so any info added will be publicly accessible -- individuals may or may not want to include their addresses, etc for things like club meetings, since the world could (conceivably) see them. (I say conceivably because of the odds against them looking up the SWOAPE calendar if they weren't involved, but there could be scurrilous plant thieves out there.) We could make it a private calendar and explicitly add everyone if there's a need, but this would be yet another administrative chore.

One benefit of this is that if you have a personal Google calendar (and if you don't, mebbe you should), you can add items from the SWOAPE calendar to your personal calendar. (Click on the event, then click the "Add to Calendar»" link.) Once we have a website up and going, I can integrate this calendar into the site (or create/use another one hosted on our site -- we can make that call when the time comes). Google Calendars also support XML and ICAL feeds for integration with other software, like personal scheduling software (or eventual integration with things like the SWOAPE website).

For now, I just added the first CAFE swap meet to it. If y'all don't like this idea, I can nix it as easily as I created it. Was going to add the Jan meeting, but then realized I didn't know the specific date! 

Here's the link (remember it's blank until March, so don't be surprised if you don't see anything): http://www.google.com/calendar/embe...w_York&pvttk=492c30603ef51ce109583b9f36b47ac5

If we wanna run with this, ya may wanna make this thread a sticky.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Again, nice work Brian.

As far as a secretary, we really don't have on right now. I'm still waiting for Chris and Alan to accept the nomination  Hopefully they will read this in the near future.


----------

